
Testing in Swift: Protocols and View Models - astigsen
https://realm.io/news/testing-in-swift-protocols-and-view-models/
======
robdashnash
You can keep your private functions private and still test them.

In your testing file, add the following at the top

@testable import 'target'

All of the private functions in your target will now be exposed for your test
cases to utilise.

